# Ambrose (neutered male mouse, Notts)



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Contact/organisation details: Primrose Mouse Rescue
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Kirkby-in-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire

Number of animals: 1
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mouse
Sex: Male
Age(s): 5/6 months
Name(s): Ambrose
Colours: Fawn

Neutered: Yes

Reason for rehoming: Unwanted pet shop mouse
Temperament: Very calm and sociable and is a real character. 
Will the group be split (if applicable): N/A
Transport available: Possibly, if adopted locally (Notts or Derbys)

Other: Ambrose was neutered on 25th March and he's looking for a home where he'll have the company of other male or female mice. Please contact us on [email protected] for more information.


(the water on his face is from where he'd walked past his water bottle)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you rehome to other parts of the country it transport/home checks etc can be arranged? I know a few people who have lone males or groups of females who may be interested in this gorgeous boy but they don't live in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> Do you rehome to other parts of the country it transport/home checks etc can be arranged? I know a few people who have lone males or groups of females who may be interested in this gorgeous boy but they don't live in Nottinghamshire.


Hi. Yes, if we could sort out a home check and transport I would consider rehoming further afield. Thanks for passing on his details, if anyone wants further info or pics they can get me on the email address in his post


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Ambrose has found a fab new home where he'll have some mousey company


----------

